

Apple acquired German augmented reality company Metaio - wildpeaks
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/28/8682505/apple-acquires-metaio-augmented-reality-startup

======
JacobKyle
This was a long time coming. It definitely shakes up the AR space. They were
one of the only real independent players in the industry.

It's a good play by apple too. It almost brings them up to speed with the
other major players. MS has the Hololens team, google's got Tango, Oculus has
been snapping up computer vision companies left and right.

Metaio had a strong computer vision patent portfolio too
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGGGaveUgAAKFje.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGGGaveUgAAKFje.jpg:large)

